# Lorena Dromundo MSA WC pics



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Girl representing the hood dawgs...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Muy galletuda que se vé la morra... :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

cool! cool! cool!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

yo opino que el tacu le debería tirar el perro... se ve mas o menos de su edad no? jajaja!

o acaso será un antiguo romance de secundaria??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

triphop said:


> yo opino que el tacu le debería tirar el perro... se ve mas o menos de su edad no? jajaja!
> 
> o acaso será un antiguo romance de secundaria??


Hahahahhahhaaha :thumbsup:


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

triphop said:


> yo opino que el tacu le debería tirar el perro... se ve mas o menos de su edad no? jajaja!
> 
> o acaso será un antiguo romance de secundaria??


Me cae


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

que cambio de bici!
creo que antes traia una Scott.

Tacu solo se rie, le gusta pero no se avienta, timidez de adolescente jajaja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'd hi.... ahem!!

Hey, nice to see the gals representing our country and our sport!! :thumbsup:


----------

